
Nosaka Akiyuki and Legacies of Imperial Japan - lermontov
https://www.eastasiaforall.com/home/2017/2/16/nosaka-akiyuki
======
teekert
Is it me or is the episode called "Ep.2:Grave of the Fireflies and Nosaka
Akiyuki"? Can't find anything else in PocketCasts at least...

------
Safety1stClyde
Congratulations, your page is completely blank.

~~~
krapp
No it isn't. I and most people can read it just fine. It's completely blank
for _you._

Choosing to turn javascript off then complaining when javascript-enabled pages
don't work is your problem, not the author's.

~~~
interfixus
So, as the man said, the page is completely blank. This is indisputable.

A bit further down the road, some script may populate it with content, but the
page itself is blank. Shoddy craftmanship.

Edit: The page is blank _even_ with scripts allowed. All content is provided
by _third party_ scripting.

~~~
jrockway
I wrote a web browser that ignores all text in <p> tags. Every page I look at
is blank! Shoddy craftsmanship!

~~~
interfixus
Ignoring text in <p> tags goes against any version of html-spec. Ignoring
scripts does not. Ignoring external scripts most emphatically does not.

